
Newsweek in 1995: Why the Internet Will Fail - dehamburglar
https://thenextweb.com/shareables/2010/02/27/newsweek-1995-buy-books-newspapers-straight-intenet-uh/
======
Piskvorrr
Well, would you look at that. The article _did_ mention what the Internet
lacked, at the time: sale systems, search, and popularity; and indeed, market
forces did provide.

Looking at the article's conclusion however, it is rather similar to the 2018
HN frontpage news of social-networking-breeding-isolation: perhaps the chap
wasn't that far off the mark:

"While the Internet beckons brightly, seductively flashing an icon of
knowledge-as-power, this nonplace lures us to surrender our time on earth. A
poor substitute it is, this virtual reality where frustration is legion and
where–in the holy names of Education and Progress–important aspects of human
interactions are relentlessly devalued."

